# Paxil/Lexapro or Effexor XR



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Which med is best for anxiety/depression and that will not cause D as a side effect? I am IBS-D but not severe D. Most problem is urgency and frequency feeling 24/7. Not severe though. I am very anxious especially social situations, and depression is mild..but there. Any opinions on which to try? Thanks


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im on 10mg lexapro once a day and have been taking it for 9 and a half wks. im ibs d with constant tummy pain and didnt notice lexapro giving me more D. it has dramatically decreased the number of bowel movements i have and has made me more able to go out. lexapro is the newest SSRI and is said to be the one with the least side effects. hope this helps.


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Vicky,Did the Lexapro also decrease the urgency feeling, if you had that even? I always feel like I got to go, even though I don't. Annoying, and I pretty much contribute it to anxiety and stress.I see my doctor on Thursday, so I am going to look up as much as I can on these 3 meds as they seem to be the most popular for anxiety/depression linked IBS.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

ask your doc about Low Dose Naltrexone it has worked wonder on my urgency feeling and only go 1-2 time a day, I use to go 7-9 time a day!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah it reduces urgency definitely. i have time to get to the loo and dont panic as much as i used to about how many times a day i was going.


----------

